# Husband gives wife spreadsheet showing lack of sex and her excuses.



## Hideki (Jan 1, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/efiay5c.jpg

Is this fair or foul?


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

What an *** hole


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds like he needs a hobby.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Mildly amusing.

We can't know, but I would guess they both bear responsibility for refusing to communicate properly.


----------



## wherecanigo (Oct 31, 2013)

how is that rude/foul?

it is funny. And to be honest if the wife is hugely insulted by that they have a terrible relationship. Have a sense of humor.

Sex three times in a month and a half? That's crazy. I understand men are posited to have a higher sex drive than females but you love some guy and you can't give him sex a few times a week, even if you don't feel like it ?

Guy wants to have sex every day, girl doesn't want to.. Compromise--have sex every other day


and who says " call me at your earliest convenience" to their partner?

Lady is clearly an emotionally and physically unavailable workaholic. Feel bad for the husband


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

wherecanigo said:


> how is that rude/foul?
> 
> it is funny. And to be honest if the wife is hugely insulted by that they have a terrible relationship. Have a sense of humor.
> 
> ...


Good idea.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

wherecanigo said:


> how is that rude/foul?
> 
> it is funny. And to be honest if the wife is hugely insulted by that they have a terrible relationship. Have a sense of humor.
> 
> ...


"give him sex"

:sus


----------



## wherecanigo (Oct 31, 2013)

Waifu said:


> "give him sex"
> 
> :sus


Yeah. Guys want sex.. It doesn't always have to be some hyper intimate bonding experience.

If I'm with a girl and she wants me to drive across town to get her food and I don't want to but I do it anyways because i love/care about her and want her to be happy, why would I not do the same thing for her physical needs?

"I feel gross" as a reason for not having sex could be manipulated and used for an excuse for anything.

"No, I won't cook dinner, I'm tired"
No, I'm not watching the kids, I have plans with a friend"

people do many many things in relationships that they do not specifically want to do, but do them because they understand beyond the explicit act itself and the inherent value of it (simply driving to get someone food) is the love and care it shows for someone you......love and care about.

This lady has sex with her husband three times in seven weeks.. that's ridiculous. "Busy lives" ?? Don't have 10 minutes?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Waifu said:


> "give him sex"
> 
> :sus


They need to come to a compromise/agreement that works for them.

They won't get that if they can't/won't communicate, though, which seems to be the case.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

The husband was _keeping track of all these "faults" against him the entire time_, without letting his wife know anything was wrong. (She says he was acting a bit distant but other than that gave zero indication he was upset.)

He decides to e-mail her this spreadsheet in a totally inappropriate manner (to her work e-mail, something he'd never done before), RIGHT after she heads out on a long business trip--_very inconvenient timing that doesn't give her any chance to directly defend herself_.

After he does that, he _utterly refuses to respond to any of her calls or texts_, further indicating he has zero interest in actually COMMUNICATING about their problems.

Plus from the sound of it it seems like perhaps she's largely a breadwinner for the family (she has this heavy workload, plus she cooks/cleans/etc. for him), though I can't be sure. Her work schedule has interfered with her energy and health; she's even been going to the gym to lose weight, likely to look more attractive for him. (Big lot of good it does when he refuses to communicate except via sarcastic spreadsheets.) A temporary absence of sex is more important than keeping the household going...?

Oh, and from the looks of it he was asking her for sex almost every damn night. (Just imagine, *after every refusal*, how he was probably pulling out his notepad/tablet and jotting down her most recent "excuse"...and probably feeling quite smug and justified about it. Cripes, he even kept track of when she showered or not!)

Yeah, I'd say this is FOUL.

If he's so damn unhappy that he can't even be bothered to *communicate* with her, maybe he should ask for a divorce? Sounds like she'd be way better off without him. This takes "passive-aggressive" to a whole new level.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> .


Neither of them have been communicating honestly with each other. They are both as bad as one another, by the sound of it.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Not funny, it's stupid. If he wants more sex he should discuss it with his wife like an adult instead of making a spreadsheet. If she says no, ask her if she needs you to do something. Maybe she's stressed out, or maybe your bad breath and hygiene is repulsing her.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Neither of them have been communicating honestly with each other. They are both as bad as one another, by the sound of it.


How are they both as bad? He's demanding sex like a ****ing cry baby spoiled entitled piece of **** he has a hand apparently since he could type the spreadsheet so he should stfu and take care of his own.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Waifu said:


> How are they both as bad? He's demanding sex like a ****ing cry baby spoiled entitled piece of **** he has a hand apparently since he could type the spreadsheet so he should stfu and take care of his own.


1. She's not being honest with him about how much/often she wants sex.

2. When partners agree to be sexually monogamous they are agreeing to attempt to fulfil each other's sexual needs.

If one person has a much lower or higher sex drive than the other they need to come to an arrangement that works for both of them. It seems neither have made the effort to communicate honestly with each other = both to blame.

Both people in a relationship have a responsibility to foster an environment where each one can feel comfortable communicating truthfully with each other.

We don't know why she's reluctant to tell him the truth - for all we know that could his fault too, but we can say that dishonest excuses and spread sheets aren't a good way for them to communicate.


----------



## thesuperdevil (May 3, 2012)

Waifu said:


> How are they both as bad? He's demanding sex like a ****ing cry baby spoiled entitled piece of **** he has a hand apparently since he could type the spreadsheet so he should stfu and take care of his own.


Newsflash: Guys like sex. Guys expect the woman they take the dangerous plunge into marriage with to like having sex with them. He went about this the wrong way, yes, but it's obvious there are serious problems in the relationship beforehand. If your wife, who is supposed to love you and to enjoy having sex with you gives flimsy excuses (and yes, they _are_ excuses) instead of trying to *communicate her issues and feelings* with him and instead just blowing him off, there are very clearly problems in the marriage, and from the albeit very limited information we are given I'd wager the issues started on her end. Either way, passive-aggressiveness on both ends is toxic and solves nothing. Too bad.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Average: ~15 days hmmmmm


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Must be an accountant?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Neither of them have been communicating honestly with each other. They are both as bad as one another, by the sound of it.





thesuperdevil said:


> Newsflash: Guys like sex. Guys expect the woman they take the dangerous plunge into marriage with to like having sex with them. He went about this the wrong way, yes, but it's obvious there are serious problems in the relationship beforehand. If your wife, who is supposed to love you and to enjoy having sex with you gives flimsy excuses (and yes, they _are_ excuses) instead of trying to *communicate her issues and feelings* with him and instead just blowing him off, there are very clearly problems in the marriage, and from the albeit very limited information we are given I'd wager the issues started on her end. Either way, passive-aggressiveness on both ends is toxic and solves nothing. Too bad.


Judging only by the story given (which, yes, is only one side of the story, and likely at least somewhat skewed, but which is also backed up by the proof of the spreadsheet, and it's pretty damning proof), the wife's lack of proper communication was in the form of her excuses not to have sex, most of which were probably not the entire truth.

I agree this mode of non-communication could be just as much to blame as the husband's, but there doesn't seem to be any passive-aggressive intent behind it. From the looks of her excuses, she was merely trying to avoid conflict or having to create a scene or having to explain why she just didn't want sex...God knows there have been many times in my life I didn't feel like doing something, yet it seemed like too much trouble to try explaining why (maybe even I didn't know why?) and possibly getting into an argument, so it was easier to just come up with an excuse. Yes, this is a lousy and unproductive way of doing it, but still, it wasn't passive-aggressive. Not like the childish maneuver her husband pulled.

So while both of them are to blame for lack of communication, the husband handled it in a MUCH more juvenile (and spiteful) manner.

And besides, he sent her the spreadsheet in the first place, indicating that he WANTS to communicate in some manner--so *why then does he* *refuse to respond when she responds*? It sounds like he just wanted to make his point and have the final say. Juvenile.

They'd both be better off without each other.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I think there are too many blanks in this story and everyone is either trying to guess what was going on in that relationship, or just filling in the blanks with assumptions that are fitting their own position on marital sex(or their sympathy for their own gender).

For example, I doubt anyone is so absurd to just make such a spreadsheet out of the blue. Most likely there have been many other fights and excuses in the past, he got frustrated and tried to get answers from her, but she got passive aggressive. Maybe dismissing there are any issues, telling him he is just exaggerating things and so on. So he got pissed and made that spreadsheet as an evidence.

My guess is she has issues with sex(maybe a very low sex drive, wrong priorities, or she is no longer attracted to him) and not willing to talk about them, while he is not handling things very delicately. They are both quite immature on this. I think this relationship is coming to an end. No matter the reason, it is just sad. Not being able to compromise even for the sake of the relationship and the person you suppossedly love, is beyond my power of understanding.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

I wish I had a GF who had a sex drive on 2 times per day..

But then again seems to be those girls who just wanna be prostitutes..
And even if that didn't exist some other douchbag guy would stand up before me and score her for life even before I'd have the chance to talk to her.. NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Obviously very ****ty of him. He should have talked to her in person instead of sending her a nasty email while she was going away. Also to ignore her afterwards is very low. I mean he was the one who brought it up, he should want to talk it through instead of her having to chase him. So overall ****ty and immature behavior.

With that said, as sad vlad says I too think there is more behind this than what we know about. I find it very unlikely he just started making a spreadsheet all of a sudden. They probably had issues with their sex life before and he was denied repeatedly, eventually leading him to make the spreadsheet to be able to show her how many times she really was denying him. And whether they were excuses or not, I find some of them very questionable. I'd feel pretty shot down if I was turned down in favor of a movie or series. I mean sure, if it was about to end and she just wanted to see how it ends and then initiated sex herself I guess it could pass. But apparently this woman didn't. The tons of 'feeling gross' ones were probably excuses too. How hard is it to take a shower and then pick up where you left off?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Honestly, it sounds like a terrible marriage, a terrible couple, a passive aggressive husband and a wife that cares little for him.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

she's probably cheating on him


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

The story suggests that there is something evidently wrong with this couple. The very idea of an excel spreadsheet of such an intimate topic seems odd and somewhat ridiculous to me, it is a bit hilarious though. As I tried to read it the font is too small. However, some reasons say that both of those two young people get too drunk (as I could read a bit of it). So I think that's the first red flag. Then, as some wise people have said here, something seemed to have happened between them, maybe it was happening gradually till it go to that burning point when the man decided to express his feelings in this strange way. There are many blank spaces in this story.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> she's probably cheating on him


This

Bet she is cheating on him


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> This
> 
> Bet she is cheating on him


But why does she post this letter trying to find an answer? I am not trying to protect her though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

They obviously have different sex drives, but making a spreadsheet of it seems kind of sad...

She also said he's not emailing her back after she left for a conference just after he emailed her that spreadsheet.

The fact that he remembered every excuse makes me wonder if he has an unhealthy obsession with sex. Either that or he started making the spreadsheet right after she rejected him the first time, which isn't great either.

Though it doesn't really matter now, because I imagine all things considered they will break up now.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

LOL this is humorous. Maybe sex with her husband isn't doing anything for her anymore.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nada said:


> LOL this is humorous. Maybe sex with her husband isn't doing anything for her anymore.


This is what came to my mind. Maybe the guy is terrible in bed.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Al these femimists.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing drops panties quicker than a spreadsheet.


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

Immature for both of them. Bad for the husband to send an email like this and also bad for the wife to post something so intimate on the internet to try and gather support for her side. If all those quotes are verbatim and she does not deny it, then clearly she is not communicating clearly if those are the only words she uttered, maybe something like, "I'm over burdened at work this week, how about during the weekend when things are less hectic." That'd works better than "I just feel gross." Whether the husband is hornier than other males is up for question, but I don't see any clear cut winner for this.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't read the story because the text is too small, but relationships aren't one-sided so clearly they're both at fault.

Maybe as a consequence of him not being a good partner or whatever poor behaviours he does, she's lost attraction and emotional/physical intimacy towards him. Of course other reasons could just be that she has a low sex drive in which case, as a supportive partner, he should actually help her get checked out health-wise. The chart only really makes her look bad, but doesn't address what he has done to make her respond the way she does. But of course, it's also not constructive for her to act passive-aggressively. Then again, I don't know if she maybe has tried to tell him before or attempted to work things out, but he only counts the times when she is fed up thereby making her look like the bad guy.

I don't really think it's fair I guess because there seems to be a failing on the guys part to identify his responsibility for the situation being the way it is, at least from the chart alone.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

wherecanigo said:


> how is that rude/foul?
> 
> it is funny. And to be honest if the wife is hugely insulted by that they have a terrible relationship. Have a sense of humor.
> 
> ...


But then the sex will be different. It would be more like spread the legs and tell the guy "do it fast." And in the middle of it, "are you done yet?"

If you are not in the mood, you are not in the mood. Anyways if she is working so much, she should make her hubby cook for her and do her laundry. I don't know why she is doing all of it.


----------



## TaylorXXIII (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm skeptical of any story that originates on Reddit, but if this guy actually did that he is a dick. Neither are obligated to have sex and to try and enact revenge for not having sex on demand is ridiculous.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

wherecanigo said:


> Yeah. Guys want sex.. It doesn't always have to be some hyper intimate bonding experience.
> 
> If I'm with a girl and she wants me to drive across town to get her food and I don't want to but I do it anyways because i love/care about her and want her to be happy, why would I not do the same thing for her physical needs?
> 
> ...


Am I the only person who finds this idea very uncomfortable? :/ the last thing I would want to do is guilt trip my partner into having sex with me when they didn't want to. Just jerk off and if it's a real, ongoing problem - break up.



komorikun said:


> But then the sex will be different. It would be more like spread the legs and tell the guy "do it fast." And in the middle of it, "are you done yet?"
> 
> If you are not in the mood, you are not in the mood. Anyways if she is working so much, she should make her hubby cook for her and do her laundry. I don't know why she is doing all of it.


Yeah lol. People shouldn't pretend to be into it if they're not.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Am I the only person who finds this idea very uncomfortable? :/ the last thing I would want to do is guilt trip my partner into having sex with me when they didn't want to. Just jerk off and if it's a real, ongoing problem - break up.
> 
> Yeah lol. People shouldn't pretend to be into it if they're not.


Yeah, I didn't like that. And he's comparing sex to making dinner, wat? Sex is a very intimate act, especially between spouses. It's not a chore or a duty. And having a cock in you is not fun nor pleasurable in any way when not in the mood. Would you really want your wife to feel that way about you?

Again, the only solution to this is to COMMUNICATE instead of thinking your wife should just suck it up and **** you.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Am I the only person who finds this idea very uncomfortable? :/ the last thing I would want to do is guilt trip my partner into having sex with me when they didn't want to. Just jerk off and if it's a real, ongoing problem - break up.


I don't know if that's necessarily the alternative or what people are suggesting.
There are many things where people have different wants and desires, and in a relationship or any other kind of partnership, you make some sacrifices and some compromises to please the other and prevent things from becoming too rigid.

If your partner does not attend to your needs, you're naturally going to get frustrated and upset.
While you can't force your partner to do anything, I don't think it's too much to ask that your partner tries to meet your needs. If your partner doesn't want the same things, they have to ask themselves if it's something they would want to change in order to please their partner.
Difference in sex drives isn't an uncommon issue and there are things that can be done about it - certainly can be attempted at least - but if accommodating your partner's (quite basic) need isn't important enough that a person wants to try to work with it, then there doesn't seem to be too much future for that relationship.

Making a spreadsheet definitely is confrontational, and confrontation makes most people uncomfortable.
I don't know if it applies, but if you have a neighbour who plays loud music, the guidelines for how to best resolve it peacefully say to write down when it happens, so you have the facts written down.
How you use that and the way you go about it of course matter though and there are both good and bad ways to bring it up.
If your partner would drink a lot and that caused problems in the relationship, I think the advice from counsellors would also be to write down when it happens, so your partner won't just deny it but has to see that there's a real issue.

Drinking and sex aren't quite the same thing of course. And while we can maybe discuss whether to guilt trip others into not drinking, I think we can all agree that a guilt trip into sex is not a good thing.
And if it's used as such, I see it only contributing to the problems and the lack of sexual desire for the partner.
But writing it down isn't bad as such by itself.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

hes probably cheating now. :| if what persephone the dread wrote is true about him not going to miss her ect eect.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Milco said:


> I don't know if that's necessarily the alternative or what people are suggesting.
> There are many things where people have different wants and desires, and in a relationship or any other kind of partnership, you make some sacrifices and some compromises to please the other and prevent things from becoming too rigid.
> 
> If your partner does not attend to your needs, you're naturally going to get frustrated and upset.
> ...


I have personal experience with carrying out sexual acts for the sake of a partner (not intercourse but still) when I didn't really want to... It might be for other people, but it's not for me. :stu maybe I didn't care about him enough, I don't know. I've never been in love or anything so I wouldn't know.

I'm probably just biased because of the above. I guess if someone can actually be OK with having sex when they're not in the mood for their partners sake - and I mean genuinely OK not just convincing themselves they are - then that's great.

But yeah I agree, if it's not working out than the couple should just break up.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have personal experience with carrying out sexual acts for the sake of a partner (not intercourse but still) when I didn't really want to... It might be for other people, but it's not for me. :stu maybe I didn't care about him enough, I don't know. I've never been in love or anything so I wouldn't know.
> 
> I'm probably just biased because of the above. I guess if someone can actually be OK with having sex when they're not in the mood for their partners sake - and I mean genuinely OK not just convincing themselves they are - then that's great.
> 
> But yeah I agree, if it's not working out than the couple should just break up.


That's not how I meant it.
You of course have your limits and there are other reasons things might not work out. But if there is an issue like that, you have try to figure out if you want to try to work on it and if it's even possible to do something about it.

Sometimes (and not suggesting that was the case for you) people lose the willingness to try to make things work because of the issues between them. If that point is reached, and if they can't convince themselves its worth it to try, then the problems will only get bigger.
But if it's a fundamental incompatibility where you can't do the things your partner needs without feeling hurt, then.. well, I'm not the best to judge really, but I'm not sure I could see that particular relationship work out - but others still could.

I do think many couples have sex as a stale and unromantic thing just because the other one wants it or it helps settle an argument or.. whatever the reason. As long as a person doesn't feel worse from it, I don't think that's a problem.
The reason to try to work on things is to avoid feeling bad from it, but that 'encouragement' to work on things of course shouldn't be making people feel bad in itself either.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have personal experience with carrying out sexual acts for the sake of a partner (not intercourse but still) when I didn't really want to... It might be for other people, but it's not for me. :stu maybe I didn't care about him enough, I don't know. I've never been in love or anything so I wouldn't know.
> 
> I'm probably just biased because of the above. I guess if someone can actually be OK with having sex when they're not in the mood for their partners sake - and I mean genuinely OK not just convincing themselves they are - then that's great.
> 
> But yeah I agree, if it's not working out than the couple should just break up.


I did it a lot of times with one ex when I was not in the mood (my sex drive had been killed by the pill). He would get pissy at me if I said no too much. I always told him to hurry it up and it was just so gross. Especially when he sweat a lot....disgusting. The whole thing was just ewww and I could not muster any fake enthusiasm. At least he did it quickly most of the time!!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Should have just found a mistress.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

eveningbat said:


> But why does she post this letter trying to find an answer? I am not trying to protect her though.


Female logic

Not for men to.understand


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They obviously have different sex drives, but making a spreadsheet of it seems kind of sad...
> 
> She also said he's not emailing her back after she left for a conference just after he emailed her that spreadsheet.
> 
> ...


Girl doesn't make those t ypes of excuses unless she is getting it elsewhere


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

Sounds like the woman needs to start drinking less and showering more....

It was a pretty funny idea on his part, perhaps if he had answered her afterwards all the times she tried to get a hold of him things would have turned out differently. Then again the fact that he didn't suggests it wasn't meant to be funny at all. And now countless strangers are discussing their relationship and arguing over who's right and who's wrong. So much strife from one little spread sheet :no


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> But why does she post this letter trying to find an answer? I am not trying to protect her though.


If you analyze it carefully, you could say that she's being extremely defensive. Tack on the statistic that one half of all people cheat. Also it just seems odd to me that her libido dive bombed.

If I had to guess, I would say she's cheating on him and using these other things as an excuse.

Admittedly the guy probably does suck in bed, most men do.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

And this is why you make sure you are sexually compatible before you get married (similar drive, passion, etc.). That being said, sex drives wax and wane and it takes work to maintain a similar sexual interest level in each other when you're with someone for years and years (I would imagine). As time goes on, I think it becomes more about bonding with the person and maintaining that mental connection than pure physical lust. Like if you accomplished something together, or had a romantic night oiut, or whatever. You have to do things together to keep things hot.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Admittedly the guy probably does suck in bed, *most men do.*


Sorry to sound confrontational, but what are you basing that generalisation on?


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

pineapplebun said:


> I can't read the story because the text is too small, but relationships aren't one-sided so clearly they're both at fault.


This is quite a dangerous assumption. By assuming there cannot be one faulty part in a relationship the conclusion would inevitably be that women and men that gets assaulted by their partner are to be blamed too, people getting cheated on has probably done something to have it come upon them and so forth. I'll agree that 95% of the time or so in relationships, both parties are at fault but there are actually relationships where one person is destroying it on their own or is such a big cause of the problems that whatever fault the other person has is negligable.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Sorry to sound confrontational, but what are you basing that generalisation on?


75% of men ejaculate two minutes or less into penetration.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> If you analyze it carefully, you could say that she's being extremely defensive. Tack on the statistic that one half of all people cheat. Also it just seems odd to me that her libido dive bombed.
> 
> If I had to guess, I would say she's cheating on him and using these other things as an excuse.
> 
> Admittedly the guy probably does suck in bed, most men do.


No, if she cheated on him she wouldn't make it an issue at all. But she voiced a concern that not all was well in her family, and they had been together for about 5 years, right? Therefore she got disturbed that something went wrong. And I don't think she thinks he sucks in bed, sorry.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

zoslow said:


> This is quite a dangerous assumption. By assuming there cannot be one faulty part in a relationship the conclusion would inevitably be that women and men that gets assaulted by their partner are to be blamed too, people getting cheated on has probably done something to have it come upon them and so forth. I'll agree that 95% of the time or so in relationships, both parties are at fault but there are actually relationships where one person is destroying it on their own or is such a big cause of the problems that whatever fault the other person has is negligable.


I agree with you somewhat. That statement was more directed to this thread. Even though I couldn't read the story, based on the responses, the two partners were both contributing to the situation that was unfolding. It's not your fault if someone cheated on you but I think to remain in a relationship where the person is continuously mistreating you, assaulting you or cheating on you, you do have to take some responsibility for choosing to remain in the situation. I don't see this as victim blaming but to help the victim realize that they have control and aren't helpless. With that control they have the ability to choose to find a better partner, or to live a healthier, happier, fulfilling life alone. It's clear in such situations the major threat was the abuser, but I think it becomes dangerous for the victim to not assume responsibility because without the self-reflection, it's easy to fall in the same trap. They didn't deserve to be cheated on, or hit or mistreated, but to question why they decided to stay at the first sign of a red flag and continued to do so after other red flag behaviours, why they were attracted in the first place, in what way are they vulnerable and how to prevent this from happening again. There are few instances where I really do feel the victim has lost all control or its easy to feel that way, like when their life or children are being threatened, when they're financially dependent on an abuser or they live in societies where the culture at large does not offer protection or help for such instances. But judging from the comments, it doesn't seem either of this couple fit in this category...hence my comment that it's not a one-sided story. But to be technical, you're right, my comment doesn't suit 100% of all relationships.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> No, if she cheated on him she wouldn't make it an issue at all. But she voiced a concern that not all was well in her family, and they had been together for about 5 years, right? Therefore she got disturbed that something went wrong. And I don't think she thinks he sucks in bed, sorry.


I am distrustful of people.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> I am distrustful of people.


It's OK. Many people are dishonest indeed so there is a good reason to be cautious and skeptical and check everything yourself before you believe it. However, there should be some people to trust to, otherwise, life would be too difficult.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sucks to be him.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> 75% of men ejaculate two minutes or less into penetration.


Sucks to be them.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I did it a lot of times with one ex when I was not in the mood (my sex drive had been killed by the pill). He would get pissy at me if I said no too much. I always told him to hurry it up and it was just so gross. Especially when he sweat a lot....disgusting. The whole thing was just ewww and I could not muster any fake enthusiasm. At least he did it quickly most of the time!!


That sounds awful. It would be a huge turn off to have sex with someone who clearly wasn't into it at all. Just curious, but why were you with him if you were so disgusted by him?

The couple seems to poorly communicate with each other. I don't have much sympathy for the husband. What kind of husband creates a spreadsheet just to shove in his wife's face later on? It's really immature and it wasn't smart of him to send it to her work email either.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Well maybe she got tired of the man in her life playing a 2 minute game and spending the rest of the period on the bench. So she stopped being into him, which made him feel like **** and drove him to make a list of why it's her fault and not his that they don't have sex anymore.

Sounds like it's time for counselling or a good old divorce.

I don't know. Didn't even read the list. Can't be bothered to save the jpg and zoom it using my favorite image program just to read a list of blurry bull**** reasons.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> 75% of men ejaculate two minutes or less into penetration.


Lol what

Now I know your just trolling


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Well maybe she got tired of the man in her life playing a 2 minute game and spending the rest of the period on the bench. So she stopped being into him, which made him feel like **** and drove him to make a list of why it's her fault and not his that they don't have sex anymore.
> 
> Sounds like it's time for counselling or a good old divorce.
> 
> I don't know. Didn't even read the list. Can't be bothered to save the jpg and zoom it using my favorite image program just to read a list of blurry bull**** reasons.


Its always shows a higher form of intelligence when people form.opinions before getting the actual.facts


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Zeeshan said:


> Its always shows a higher form of intelligence when people form.opinions before getting the actual.facts


Aww now i feel sad for being called stupid by one of the top 5 poster on SAS. You ruined my day, kiddo.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

wherecanigo said:


> Yeah. Guys want sex.. It doesn't always have to be some hyper intimate bonding experience.
> 
> If I'm with a girl and she wants me to drive across town to get her food and I don't want to but I do it anyways because i love/care about her and want her to be happy, why would I not do the same thing for her physical needs?
> 
> ...


Its not busy, its clearly not a priority to her and she could care less what he thinks.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been married so I know why he created the spread sheet. Before the spreadsheet I bet he confronted his wife about the lack of sex and it went like this:

Husband: We rarely have sex.
Wife: I don't know what you're talking about, we just had sex last week. You just want sex every day.

And that's why he created the spreadsheet to document what's really going on. He's only getting sex 3 times a month at best. Most me will be unhappy at that rate.

I didn't really have this problem when I was married but I know a lot of married men who do. And here is what a lot of women don't understand about men:

1. Women like sex men NEED sex. Men are just different. It's a need. Imagine you depended on your husband for food. When you're hungry you ask him for food 9/10 times he says he's tired, he'll give you food tomorrow. You would feel very frustrated about that. 

2. When a man agrees to marry you, he's agreeing not to have sex with any other woman but you. But you are also implicitly agreeing not to deprive him of this basic need.

Anyway, I don't know the whole story. All I saw was a spreadsheet. The spreadsheet was obviously the result of a long period of frustration. It's likely that before they married they had sex more frequently. After the wedding frequency probably dropped precipitously resulting in that spreadsheet of frustration.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> I've been married so I know why he created the spread sheet. Before the spreadsheet I bet he confronted his wife about the lack of sex and it went like this:
> 
> Husband: We rarely have sex.
> Wife: I don't know what you're talking about, we just had sex last week. You just want sex every day.
> ...


I don't think men need sex my boyfriend has more control over his urges than I do.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Another aspect that isn't talked about is the emotional effect of constantly being rejected by your own wife. 

Even if she has sex with him 3 time in 7 weeks, he will feel like she's just doing it to shut him up. So overall, he'll feel unwanted and unloved by his own wife. I read plenty of stories about women who get rejected by their husbands and how damaging it is to their self-esteem. Well, men have feelings too.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Waifu said:


> I don't think men need sex my boyfriend has more control over his urges than I do.


Not all men are the same. Some have a lower sex drive. But the vast majority of men need sex.



> Do men really have stronger sex drives than women?
> 
> Well, yes, they do. Study after study shows that men's sex drives are not only stronger than women's, but much more straightforward. The sources of women's libidos, by contrast, are much harder to pin down.


http://www.webmd.com/sex/features/sex-drive-how-do-men-women-compare


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> I've been married so I know why he created the spread sheet. Before the spreadsheet I bet he confronted his wife about the lack of sex and it went like this:
> 
> Husband: We rarely have sex.
> Wife: I don't know what you're talking about, we just had sex last week. You just want sex every day.
> ...


I agree, it's likely that this is what happened. He created the spreadsheet to prove a point, as a result of the already-existing lack of sexual intimacy in the relationship. Men tend to complain more than women about the lack of intercourse in marriages, I believe.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

sad vlad said:


> I think there are too many blanks in this story and everyone is either trying to guess what was going on in that relationship, or just filling in the blanks with assumptions that are fitting their own position on marital sex(or their sympathy for their own gender).
> 
> For example, I doubt anyone is so absurd to just make such a spreadsheet out of the blue. Most likely there have been many other fights and excuses in the past, he got frustrated and tried to get answers from her, but she got passive aggressive. Maybe dismissing there are any issues, telling him he is just exaggerating things and so on. So he got pissed and made that spreadsheet as an evidence.
> 
> My guess is she has issues with sex(maybe a very low sex drive, wrong priorities, or she is no longer attracted to him) and not willing to talk about them, while he is not handling things very delicately. They are both quite immature on this. I think this relationship is coming to an end. No matter the reason, it is just sad. Not being able to compromise even for the sake of the relationship and the person you suppossedly love, is beyond my power of understanding.


Pretty much my thoughts. It was horrible that he pulled this right when she was going to the airport and avoided contact, but we only know her side of the story. I'm sure this has been going on for a long time, but he should've chose a better time.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

This is messed up all around.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

AngelClare said:


> I've been married so I know why he created the spread sheet. Before the spreadsheet I bet he confronted his wife about the lack of sex and it went like this:


I agree with what rymo said. Don't marry a person that isn't sexually compatible with you.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> I agree, it's likely that this is what happened. He created the spreadsheet to prove a point, as a result of the already-existing lack of sexual intimacy in the relationship. Men tend to complain more than women about the lack of intercourse in marriages, I believe.


Actually I think most just find something on the side and end up divorced in a year or so... He was actually trying to talk about it and work it out.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Men need to have sex to feel good. Women need to feel good to have sex.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

nubly said:


> I agree with what rymo said. Don't marry a person that isn't sexually compatible with you.


But what if you marry someone, like the frequency and quality of sex but after a couple years of marriage the frequency drops off to almost nothing? That's a very common story you read in marriage advice forums.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry this is funny to me.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Parody
http://i.imgur.com/KeKAssW.png?1

and a woman's one

http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1929141/original.jpg

edit: sorry these definitely break the rules so I removed the image tags and you'll just have to click the url if you want to see them


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

^heh, those are quite clever.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

@Waifu's post 

:lol


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Um. Lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sounds like that wand really is magic.

Also, that woman is going to be putty in the man who shows her affection.


----------



## theshyone92 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have to disagree with the posters that claim that a woman must make a compromise.. that she would compromise if she loved him. Personally, I am a sexual person but sex is usually painful and uncomfortable for me. I was in a relationship where a guy wanted me to "compromise" and constantly whined and complained about not having sex. He would insinuate that I didn't care about him, so I gave in a few times even though I hated it. FYI, that's a form of rape since the consent was coerced. He made it seem like I HAD to have sex with him ("or else") so I was always fearful of him asking for sex that I couldn't say no to. He didn't seem to give a **** about my feelings or about my body.. as if it was my duty to have sex with him. Sometimes I felt like I wanted to cry. I felt so trapped. He made me feel horrible.

So guys, women do NOT owe you sex. It is NOT her duty to have sex with you. If she's uncomfortable with having sex for whatever reason and you make her feel guilty or bad about that, maybe you need to reevaluate your "love" for her. That's not love.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

The spreadsheet is pretty sad and cowardly. That's no way for a grownup to resolve relationship conflicts.

I personally believe that if I'm making a claim on a man and asking for an exclusive relationship I'm taking on the responsibility of making sure he's happy sexually. (And he should feel the same responsibility toward me.) Where else is he going to go if he can't get his needs met? I'm not going to ask him to make a huge sacrifice, sexually, just because we have incompatible sex drives. If our drives are that different, we shouldn't be in a relationship.

By the same token, your partner should never be forcing you to do something you clearly don't want to do. That kind of behavior is never acceptable from someone you care about. Which is why it's critical to establish sexual compatibility early by having frank and open conversations about it. And why people shouldn't lie about their desires to avoid upsetting their partners. Better to upset them early and make a clean break than to let sexual frustrations fester and destroy the relationship from within.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I remember this popping up on Reddit a couple years back. Still funny. Clearly this guy was frustrated and decided this was the only way she would listen to him. This was his physical proof of what actually happens when he asks. We only got to hear her side of it. I'd be interested in knowing how much he attempted to talk to her about it and got very little/nothing back from her.

Still, he should have replied when she tried to contact him. If she actually decides she finally wants to discuss something that's been bothering you, don't throw it back in her face. That was childish on his part.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol, this was all over the internet when it broke out. A small man vs woman power war erupted. And in response to that original post, frustrated wives and girlfriends posted their own spreadsheets about how their male partners let them down by not taking care of chores and such.

It's times like that when you feel glad to not be apart of domestic life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

His spreadsheet was provided by none other than......

Microsoft Sexcel


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

He could have used that time more productively to work on his seduction skills


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Divorce or cheating is imminent. 
Resentment is alwerady there . 

Then she'll say " I didn't see it coming "


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

theshyone92 said:


> I have to disagree with the posters that claim that a woman must make a compromise.. that she would compromise if she loved him. Personally, I am a sexual person but sex is usually painful and uncomfortable for me. I was in a relationship where a guy wanted me to "compromise" and constantly whined and complained about not having sex. He would insinuate that I didn't care about him, so I gave in a few times even though I hated it. FYI, that's a form of rape since the consent was coerced. He made it seem like I HAD to have sex with him ("or else") so I was always fearful of him asking for sex that I couldn't say no to. He didn't seem to give a **** about my feelings or about my body.. as if it was my duty to have sex with him. Sometimes I felt like I wanted to cry. I felt so trapped. He made me feel horrible.
> 
> So guys, women do NOT owe you sex. It is NOT her duty to have sex with you. If she's uncomfortable with having sex for whatever reason and you make her feel guilty or bad about that, maybe you need to reevaluate your "love" for her. That's not love.


I'm in a pretty similar situation, except my boyfriend isn't that much of an *** about it. He has a high sex drive and low self esteem. He sees it as me "rejecting" him every time I don't want to sleep with him. Nearly every night I get the choice: have sex when I don't want to or go through the same fight (one-sided shouting and crying).

This is why I believe non-monogamous relationships are better (for a lot of people anyway).


----------



## theshyone92 (Apr 21, 2014)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> I'm in a pretty similar situation, except my boyfriend isn't that much of an *** about it. He has a high sex drive and low self esteem. He sees it as me "rejecting" him every time I don't want to sleep with him. Nearly every night I get the choice: have sex when I don't want to or go through the same fight (one-sided shouting and crying).
> 
> This is why I believe non-monogamous relationships are better (for a lot of people anyway).


Yeah the guy I dated had the same issue... low self esteem. Plus, he was a virgin before we dated, so he thought I was his guinea pig. This meant that he was also upset that I wasn't allowing him to practice sex and hone his skills.

Just to let you know, there are lots of guys out there who won't try to guilt trip you into having sex with them. My most recent ex was one of them. He never pressured me and, lo and behold, he got more sex (initiated by me) than the other guy! Who woulda thought that NOT pressuring a woman can get you more sex?


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Both take a golden medal in passive aggressiveness :s A match made in heaven.

But if you marry just whoever without checking if you can actually communicate with and trust them and without being sure you want each other badly, that's what happens.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

While immature it's true that women many times don't feel the need to satisfy their husbands and leaves them in depressing sexless marriages. I just don't agree with the way he handled it. I'm looking at this spreadsheet though and wow. He's literally asking for sex every single day? I don't think that's maintainable. However I think once a week at least shouldn't be a problem for most couples.



theshyone92 said:


> So guys, women do NOT owe you sex. It is NOT her duty to have sex with you. If she's uncomfortable with having sex for whatever reason and you make her feel guilty or bad about that, maybe you need to reevaluate your "love" for her. That's not love.


I think she does. If you're married then you're agreeing to make compromises to satisfy your partners needs. If you aren't satisfying your partners needs then you aren't doing what you're supposed to be doing. You don't have to give in to your partners needs every time but you should be making an effort to as much as possible. Otherwise you need to reevaluate your "love" for him.


----------



## BHL 20 (Jul 25, 2014)

What the f***? I remember this thread being hot about 2 years ago when I was last active on the forum. I come back and people are still talking about this.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

theshyone92 said:


> Yeah the guy I dated had the same issue... low self esteem. Plus, he was a virgin before we dated, so he thought I was his guinea pig. This meant that he was also upset that I wasn't allowing him to practice sex and hone his skills.
> 
> Just to let you know, there are lots of guys out there who won't try to guilt trip you into having sex with them. My most recent ex was one of them. He never pressured me and, lo and behold, he got more sex (initiated by me) than the other guy! Who woulda thought that NOT pressuring a woman can get you more sex?


Might be healthier to find someone you're sexually compatible with.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This forum isn't the best place to get opinions on this. Most people on here are pretty confused about how sex and relationships work.

Personally, I think sexless relationships are toxic relationships. If sex isn't happening, then something is wrong that isn't being said.

They're both being childish actually. Her by making excuses instead of talking about it and him by doing this crap instead of trying to talk to her about what's wrong. This is a sign of a relationship with a communication problem that has gone on for too long to the point where they can no longer resolve differences or bring up concerns without fighting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RelinquishedHell said:


> This forum isn't the best place to get opinions on this. Most people on here are pretty confused about how sex and relationships work.
> 
> *Personally, I think sexless relationships are toxic relationships. If sex isn't happening, then something is wrong that isn't being said.*
> 
> They're both being childish actually. Her by making excuses instead of talking about it and him by doing this crap instead of trying to talk to her about what's wrong. This is a sign of a relationship with a communication problem that has gone on for too long to the point where they can no longer resolve differences or bring up concerns without fighting.


On the flip side, if the two aren't having sex, they are forced to talk about their issues.

By the same token, physical relationships are just that.


----------



## theshyone92 (Apr 21, 2014)

nubly said:


> Might be healthier to find someone you're sexually compatible with.


(This is just kind of a general reply to all comments)

I generally have a high sex drive in the beginning of the relationship when there's a lot of lust, but apparently that turns into low sex drive when I've been in a relationship long enough. This, coupled with the fact that sex is painful/uncomfortable, makes sex an undesirable experience. I wasn't aware of this at the time because that was my first longish relationship, so there was no way to accurately determine sexual compatibility.

Either way, I happen to think that forcing someone to have sex when they don't want to is worse than forcing someone to go without because the other person is uncomfortable. Idk.. I just feel very strongly about my body being MY body. No one owns it but me. Screw what anyone else thinks I should do with it.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

spreadsheets lol. Divorce her. Thats the better decision. Quit playing games.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> On the flip side, if the two aren't having sex, they are forced to talk about their issues.
> 
> By the same token, physical relationships are just that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RelinquishedHell said:


>


Having sex isn't the same as getting to know someone.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

theshyone92 said:


> Yeah the guy I dated had the same issue... low self esteem. Plus, he was a virgin before we dated, so he thought I was his guinea pig. This meant that he was also upset that I wasn't allowing him to practice sex and hone his skills.
> 
> Just to let you know, there are lots of guys out there who won't try to guilt trip you into having sex with them. My most recent ex was one of them. He never pressured me and, lo and behold, he got more sex (initiated by me) than the other guy! Who woulda thought that NOT pressuring a woman can get you more sex?


Your comments sound like subtle hints for guys. Sorry, but that's not going to work.

If it wasn't for men and our aggressive sexual urges, all living creatures would be be nothing more than plants, insects or asexual amoebas. lol

You really should just end it with a guy like that so that he can find someone that can satisfy him sexually and be happy. And there are plenty of men out there for you that aren't interested in sex and won't pressure you. That way the two of you will be better off, since you can't seem to compromise.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> On the flip side, if the two aren't having sex, they are forced to talk about their issues.


----------



## theshyone92 (Apr 21, 2014)

McFly said:


> Your comments sound like subtle hints for guys. Sorry, but that's not going to work.
> 
> If it wasn't for men and our aggressive sexual urges, all living creatures would be be nothing more than plants, insects or asexual amoebas. lol
> 
> You really should just end it with a guy like that so that he can find someone that can satisfy him sexually and be happy. And there are plenty of men out there for you that aren't interested in sex and won't pressure you. That way the two of you will be better off, since you can't seem to compromise.


I don't happen to care about or respect men's sexual needs very much because men so often in the past haven't cared about or respected mine. After a while you have to start sticking up for yourself and your body. And yes, I've been in situations where I've told men from the very beginning that I didn't want to have sex or wasn't ready to have sex. You know what they did? They didn't give a ****. There are some men out there that just don't care and really do see themselves as owning a woman's body. I know that not all men are that way, but my experiences with them have left an unshakeable bad impression.

Just saying that there's a reason I feel the way I do.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sexual compatibility is important for a happy relationship, if no compromise can be met then you have to begin asking whether the relationship should continue.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

theshyone92 said:


> I don't happen to care about or respect men's sexual needs very much because men so often in the past haven't cared about or respected mine. After a while you have to start sticking up for yourself and your body. And yes, I've been in situations where I've told men from the very beginning that I didn't want to have sex or wasn't ready to have sex. You know what they did? They didn't give a ****. There are some men out there that just don't care and really do see themselves as owning a woman's body. I know that not all men are that way, but my experiences with them have left an unshakeable bad impression.
> 
> Just saying that there's a reason I feel the way I do.


Sounds like you just have issues with men in general. Get that fixed then everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nubly said:


> Sounds like you just have issues with men in general. Get that fixed then everything else will fall into place.


Some people don't want sex straight away and there's a ton of reasons for why that would be not least that if you're looking for a long term relationship it's inadvisable to have sex too soon.

It's important to find a guy who isn't too pushy and has a similar sex drive.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

This *** is still getting more sex than me.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

She sounds like a whiny drag. I think he's brilliant for documenting the issue like this, but in light of the evidence all she can do is ask the world for pity tears and call him rude and mean. How dare he care to bring up an issue affecting their relationship! Guess she'd prefer he suppress his sexual needs... or find a girl on the side.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

If his sex is of the quality of his spreadsheets then it is little wonder that she doesn't want to!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Probably a bit of an inflammatory method for broaching a topic, but at least he's interested in trying to resolve an important issue in the relationship. In my direct experience, if there is no compromise on the physical front, then there at least needs to be some open communication about the state of the relationship and acknowledgement of potential emotional impasses. In that regard, it definitely seems as though there is some immaturity taking place.

At the end of the day, the guy has to respect her wishes. I would then go on to say that in order for any relationship to work smoothly, both parties needs must be met without too much compromise.

As a state-the-obvious kind of a remark, sexual compatibility tends to have a make-or-break impact on relationships in general.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

Znuffle said:


> I wish I had a GF who had a sex drive on 2 times per day..
> 
> But then again seems to be those girls who just wanna be prostitutes..
> And even if that didn't exist some other douchbag guy would stand up before me and score her for life even before I'd have the chance to talk to her.. NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Prostitutes? Lol... I think once or twice or twice a week even would be normal affection.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm trying to think what was going through his mind that he would think this was a bright idea haha


----------



## trencher (Jan 30, 2016)

Yer Blues said:


> Must be an accountant?


lmfao!:laugh:


----------

